# I am accidently making cheese.



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I MEANT to see if some old packets of mozzarella culture were still good, so I scalded some milk, cooled it, added culture, covered it, and left it in a warm place for 24 hours. 

The next day it was thick sort of like cream. So I added more milk-sort of like feeding bread starter- and then I was called away for a day. 

So, the milk is thick like cream, sheets off a spoon like jelly that is starting to set up, and it tastes like mozzarella cheese. 

I added part of a junket-rennet tablet (from the grocery store) and let it sit, but instead of "breaking", it is just getting thicker. 

Um, should I add more junket-rennet? Is the grocery store junket-rennet different from cheese making rennet? 

I really only wanted to see if the culture packets were still good, but one thing led to another!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good luck. The trail of knowledge. I wish I could be cultured so easily. 

I know nothing about cheese other than stirring in lemon juice for a soft fresh cheese to get rid of questionable milk.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

It has been years since I made cheese with great enjoyment. 
Don't you have to heat it seems like 145 but I am not sure
and hold it...I just don't remember


----------

